# open firmware



## GLX (17 Novembre 2002)

Qui pourra m'aider à aider un copain :
imac 350 ou 400 avec mange disque
3 partitions (osx 1.5, classic et datas)
- Il n'arrive pas à booter, le disque dur tourne mais l'écran reste gris
- avec alt pour choisir OS9, l'écran est bleu puis lorsqu' apparait le choix (X ou 9) une montre et le curseur se fige.
- avec appui sur C (et cd X) l'écran est gris le mac souriant apparait puis le ballon tourne indéfiniment.
la pram a été zappée, j'ai d'abord pensé à un pb de pile (voilà plusieurs fois qu'il s'était retrouvé en 1904)
- je lui ai demandé d'essayer le cd OS9, on se retrouve alors en open firmware et si on tape mac-boot et return comme indiqué on est alors avec l'écran gris et plus rien.

Après recherche sur les archives, j'ai noté qu'une mise à jour firmware est peut-être nécessaire mais il faut démarrer en 9 pour la faire...
En Classic est-elle possible ?

que taper pour connaitre la version actuelle du firmware ? (version retourne : mot inconnu)

J'ai pensé booter son mac sur un système réseau (le mien), qui a déjà fait ça ?
Comment ça marche, faut-il paramètrer les machines quand elles marchent ?

Toute aide serait la bienvenue, y compris des lignes de commande à taper en open firmware.


----------



## Bernard53 (17 Novembre 2002)

Ne vous faites pas de fausse joie, je n'ai pas la réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mais seulement une piste. Effectivement je crois que c'est un problème qui arrive si le firmware n'a pas été mis à jour. J'ai lu, il y a peu, un article (je ne sais plus où malheureusement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) où quelqu'un avait un problème identique et on lui proposait une solution de démarrer en mode Target avec un autre Mac. Peut-être était-ce chez MacBidouille ou sur leurs forums. Désolé de ne pouvoir être plus loquace.

Bonne chance.


----------



## GLX (18 Novembre 2002)

merci quand même, j'ai avancé de qqs cm mais sans trouver le thread que tu évoques.
- en fait le mode target me fera voir l'imac en panne comme un disque dur  qui va monter sur mon bureau. j'avais déjà pratiqué ça entre mon 6400 et mon Powerbook en scsi.
- le netboot (booter l'imac en panne sur mon système suppose que j'installe mac OSX server sur le mien)

La solution 1 necessite un cable firewire (6*6) que je n'ai pas mais de toute façon il reste à voir si je peux lancer la maj firmware depuis mon mac et l'appliquer sur l'imac en panne, ce dont je doute car en mode target j'ai un disque dur à disposition, pas un mac.
Je vais essayer quand même mardi, ça permettra au moins de faire un backup de son disque dur.

la solution 2 n' a pas de raison de marcher puisqu'il refuse, de toute façon, de booter sur un cd système Apple (9 ou X)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GLX:</font><hr />* 
- Il n'arrive pas à booter, le disque dur tourne mais l'écran reste gris
- avec alt pour choisir OS9, l'écran est bleu puis lorsqu' apparait le choix (X ou 9) une montre et le curseur se fige.
- avec appui sur C (et cd X) l'écran est gris le mac souriant apparait puis le ballon tourne indéfiniment.
la pram a été zappée, j'ai d'abord pensé à un pb de pile (voilà plusieurs fois qu'il s'était retrouvé en 1904)
- je lui ai demandé d'essayer le cd OS9, on se retrouve alors en open firmware et si on tape mac-boot et return comme indiqué on est alors avec l'écran gris et plus rien.
*<hr /></blockquote>
S'il perd toujours la date lors de coupure de courant et après changement de la pile, ne cherche plus c'est la carte-mère.


----------



## rezba (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Cafe_Sante:</font><hr />* 
S'il perd toujours la date lors de coupure de courant et après changement de la pile, ne cherche plus c'est la carte-mère.  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est bien possible. 
Mais avant ça, tu as éliminé la question de la partition mal écrite ?
1. Est-ce que tu peux au moins démarrer en single-user pour faire un fsck ?
2. Si tu démarres en mode verbose, le processus s'arrête où ?


----------



## Yanne (18 Novembre 2002)

GLX,

tu trouvera plusieurs treads à ce sujêt sous: apple.com/support/discussions/iMac.

 Courage!


----------



## GLX (19 Novembre 2002)

merci pour les pistes.
il reste à essayer fsck et le mode verbose.
J'ai écumé les discussions, ça a l'air "courant" sur iMac, ce genre de truc.
J'aurai le Mac mardi AM pour derniers essais avant SAV...


----------



## GLX (20 Novembre 2002)

pour info, si ça peut servir :
*essais avec divers cd, sans succès
*démmarage en openfirmware (pomme control O F)
*fsck -y n'est pas valide
*printenv affiche les paramètres en cours, en autre firmware 3.0
*reboot = echec
*boot sur cd OS9 réussi, allez savoir pourquoi...mise à l'heure de la pendule

Comme quoi il ne faut jamais désespérer et insister

*sos disque répare une erreur (j'ai pas noté)
*tableau de bord démarage pour choisir la partition OS9
*redémarer = plantage - extinction
*boot réussi
*copie de l'update firmware sur l'iMac
*mise à jour 4.1.9 du firmware réussie
*différents essais de boot (OSX, alt et OS9) réussis

tout fonctionne parfaitement

-La pile semble bien en cause, démontée elle a été "boostée" mais sans que cela change rien et après débranchement le mac avait à nouveau perdu la date.
-la ram est d'origine Apple.

Reste à trouver une pile (pas facile en bretagne...)

merci pour vos conseils.


----------

